

Svbtle - With only two features, this is the essence of blogging. - kyledreger
http://svbtle.com/
Interesting project that apparently powers dcurt.is (Dustin Curtis) and will be available "soon".
======
agscala
I'd like to know more about this service but there is no information available
on the website. As it stands, I'm just going to forget all about this in 30
minutes.

